
Clone script company responds to tinder C&D letter - senthilnayagam
http://appdupe.com/news/fuck-cease-desist-tinder-clone-script/
======
appoets
Hi! This is AJ, Co-Founder of AppDupe. This has been fun, AMA :)

~~~
Rajesh_TB
I need a clone of cars.com Can you make it? :)

